# force measures



## smileandtruth

is this right? --> they have decided this Wednesday to continue with the force measures from the following Tuesday.

other suggestion?,please
thanks


----------



## Porteño

Welcome to the forum. The order is a little odd - could you provide the original in Spanish?


----------



## smileandtruth

"they have decided this Wednesday to continue with the force measures from the following Tuesday."

decidieron este míercoles continuar las medidas de fuerza a partir del próximo martes


----------



## Porteño

smileandtruth said:


> "they have decided this Wednesday to continue with the force measures from the following Tuesday."
> 
> decidieron este míercoles continuar las medidas de fuerza a partir del próximo martes


 
_This Wednesday, they decided to continue the .... as from next Tuesday._

There is a problem with '*medidas de fuerza*' insofar as that in English 'force measures' or 'measures of force' has no meaning. you would have to be more specific and describe those measures. For example 'curfew'  (toque de queda), travel restrictions, etc.


----------



## percuTor

La traducción de medidas de fuerzas sería "force measurements"
"Force measures" se refiere a las unidades de medida de fuerza: Newton, Dina, Kg fuerza, poundal, libra fuerza...


----------



## Porteño

percuTor said:


> La traducción de medidas de fuerzas sería "force measurements"
> "Force measures" se refiere a las unidades de medida de fuerza: Newton, Dina, Kg fuerza, poundal, libra fuerza...


 
Lamento decirle que 'force measurements' no tiene nada que ver con el contexto en cuestión. 'Medidas de fuerza' se refieren a las medidas de represión aplicadas por gobiernos contra de su pueblo.


----------



## percuTor

Porteño said:


> Lamento decirle que 'force measurements' no tiene nada que ver con el contexto en cuestión. 'Medidas de fuerza' se refieren a las medidas de represión aplicadas por gobiernos contra de su pueblo.



Obviamente mi respuesta es referida a la fuerza como concepto de la Física.
Tengo poca experiencía en este foro y tal vez me he perdido algún detalle acerca del contexto pero si tiene usted razón y smileandtruth estuviese refiriendose a actos de represión gubernamental tal vez este post no debería de estar en este subforo de terminologia especializada...
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## smileandtruth

Muchas gracias a los dos, la verdad que traducir textos no es una tarea fácil jeje. De todos modos gracias!


----------



## Porteño

percuTor said:


> Obviamente mi respuesta es referida a la fuerza como concepto de la Física.
> Tengo poca experiencía en este foro y tal vez me he perdido algún detalle acerca del contexto pero si tiene usted razón y smileandtruth estuviese refiriendose a actos de represión gubernamental tal vez este post no debería de estar en este subforo de terminologia especializada...
> Cordiales saludos.


 
Aha, tienes razón. Yo no había dado cuenta de esto.


----------



## abeltio

Una huelga es una medida de fuerza y no es aplicada por el gobierno para reprimir.

Cuando el gobierno aplica fuerza generalmente se las llama "medidas represivas"

"medidas de fuerza" (gremiales) en inglés las he visto como: "labor strike" (huelga laboral) o "labor union action"


----------



## Porteño

abeltio said:


> Una huelga es una medida de fuerza y no es aplicada por el gobierno para reprimir.
> 
> Cuando el gobierno aplica fuerza generalmente se las llama "medidas represivas"
> 
> "medidas de fuerza" (gremiales) en inglés las he visto como: "labor strike" (huelga laboral) o "labor union action"


 
Tienes razón. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Por esto dice que sería necesario ser más específica en la traducción al inglés. También en inglés no es necesario decir 'labor' antes de strike, es obvio ya que no hay otra forma de una huelga. Normalmente se pone simplemente el nombre del gremio antes de 'strike', e.g. miners' strike, shipbuilders' strike', etc.


----------



## abeltio

Porteño said:


> Tienes razón. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Por esto dice que sería necesario ser más específica en la traducción al inglés. También en inglés no es necesario decir 'labor' antes de strike, es obvio ya que no hay otra forma de una huelga. Normalmente se pone simplemente el nombre del gremio antes de 'strike', e.g. miners' strike, shipbuilders' strike', etc.


 
Al menos en Argentina, ahora hay un paro agropecuario (de los productores) que no es una huelga laboral sino de los dueños de las empresas.

También se denomina: "huelga patronal" (de los patrones)

En inglés no encontré una expresión tan buena como huelga patronal, quizás managerial strike, private sector strike o (bus/lorry/business) owners' strike. Hay ejemplos que se encuentran con google.

Es decir: La huelga gremial NO es la única que existe.


----------



## Porteño

abeltio said:


> Al menos en Argentina, ahora hay un paro agropecuario (de los productores) que no es una huelga laboral sino de los dueños de las empresas.
> 
> También se denomina: "huelga patronal" (de los patrones)
> 
> En inglés no encontré una expresión tan buena como huelga patronal, quizás managerial strike, private sector strike o (bus/lorry/business) owners' strike. Hay ejemplos que se encuentran con google.
> 
> Es decir: La huelga gremial NO es la única que existe.


 
Un huelga de los propietarios se llama un 'lock-out', aunque esta expresión no cabe bien con el protesto agropecuario vigente en Argentina. Era más cuando los dueños de un fábrica cerraban las entradas a los trabajadores.

Me encanta la expresión huelga patronal pero no creo que hay una expresión igual en inglés ya que tal cosa nunca ha sucedido en un país de habla inglés. Es algo como 'coup d'état'.

Creo que estamos corriendo un riesgo de ser castigados por los moderadores ya que estamos desviando del tema original de 'medidas de fuerza'; lo que sigo creyendo que debemos traducir como 'restrictive measures' o algo así.


----------

